# Hydroponic system



## stayhightillidie (Nov 2, 2008)

Whats up yall. I'm new here and looking for some fresh advice I want to buy a hydroponics system. I am leaning towards an ebb and flow system. Any recommendations of some legit systems out there would be appreciated.


----------



## whiterussian (Nov 4, 2008)

I think the easyest system to manage would be the waterfarm 8pk with controller comes with everything you need just buy your medium


----------



## stayhightillidie (Nov 5, 2008)

well i think i will use the bubbleponics 24 Planter from stealth hydroponics. any thoughts?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 5, 2008)

aerojet 4


----------



## Tater (Nov 5, 2008)

I built one for about 40 dollars in parts.  All you need is a tupperware tub, some tools, and a bit of ingenuity.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2008)

I think that 6 plants in those reservoirs is too many.  You simply will not have enough room for the plants to get very large.  If you are interested in a system like this, I think the Waterfarm would be a better choice--you can give space the plants as far apart from each other as you need.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

i agree with the hemp goddess,i had rather devote all my energy to feeding my ladies what they need as they need it.plants develop at different speed and the nute level has to coordinate to the individual plants needs.jmo


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

small ebb and flow would be good for 3 to 4 mothers depends on size..
and you will need two of it..  one in bloom room/ dark period.. other room  veg the moms..  easy..  donors goes to the bloom room and keep the moms in veg.. 

so got room for two of that system?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 5, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think that 6 plants in those reservoirs is too many. You simply will not have enough room for the plants to get very large. If you are interested in a system like this, I think the Waterfarm would be a better choice--you can give space the plants as far apart from each other as you need.


 
I like my waterfarms


----------



## stayhightillidie (Nov 6, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> small ebb and flow would be good for 3 to 4 mothers depends on size..
> and you will need two of it..  one in bloom room/ dark period.. other room  veg the moms..  easy..  donors goes to the bloom room and keep the moms in veg..
> 
> so got room for two of that system?



yeah i was actually looking into ebb and flows. the thing is i dont have enough room for that but i might be moving real soon and would have enough room. Ebb and flows are nice but i want 20 plants atleast and get around 6oz per plant. so im starting to think about going to soil. Know of any legit systems that can hold 20-28 plants that I could grow to get around 6oz per plant?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 7, 2008)

stayhightillidie said:
			
		

> yeah i was actually looking into ebb and flows. the thing is i dont have enough room for that but i might be moving real soon and would have enough room. Ebb and flows are nice but i want 20 plants atleast and get around *6oz per plant*. so im starting to think about going to soil. Know of any legit systems that can hold 20-28 plants that I could grow to get around *6oz per plant*?


 
Nothing like the good ole day dreaming kid!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 7, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Nothing like the good ole day dreaming kid!


 
*aint that the truth.. man you'll be lucky to get 1-2ozs per plant indoors, and why you need all that weed? We dont grow for profits around here..*

*Hope you arent trying to play "dope-dealer"*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 7, 2008)

20 plants times 6 oz. equals 7.5 lbs. Sounds like a grow for profit scheme. No one in their right mind can smoke 7.5 lbs of weed every 10-12 weeks. Hell I am having trouble smoking 3 and I have already given half of it away and cut my grow back so I will not end up with as much again.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 7, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> I built one for about 40 dollars in parts. All you need is a tupperware tub, some tools, and a bit of ingenuity.


 
How about starting a DIY? there is nothing in the handyman forum for hydros :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2008)

stayhightillidie said:
			
		

> yeah i was actually looking into ebb and flows. the thing is i dont have enough room for that but i might be moving real soon and would have enough room. Ebb and flows are nice but i want 20 plants atleast and get around 6oz per plant. so im starting to think about going to soil. Know of any legit systems that can hold 20-28 plants that I could grow to get around 6oz per plant?



6 ozs per plant?  You're kidding.....aren't you?  That is just an unreal expectation, especially for a beginner.  I have never had a 6 oz (indoor) plant myself--my largest has been a little over 5 ozs.

Why would you think soil would be better?  It is a fact that hydro grows larger and faster than soil.  However, there are NO systems that I have ever seen that holds 20-28 plants that get 6 ozs per plant.  If you go with something like a waterfarm and spread your buckets out, you may get 4 ozs per plant *after you have several grows under your belt, *but it is probably not going to happen right out of the gate*.*  And you are not talking about a couple of plants that you lovingly train and care for to get a good yield.  

Bottom line is this:  Your expectations are unrealistic.  Learn how to grow before you become so concerned with the yield.    
This appears to be a commercial grow, which is discouraged here.  If all you are interested in is yield, you have a lot to learn.....However, if you are truly interested in learning how to grow (yield comes with knowledge), you have come to the right place and people will help you.  You need to not count your chickens before they are hatched.  You are actually counting your chickens before you even have any eggs, a chickenhouse, or any idea how to raise chickens.


----------



## city (Nov 7, 2008)

chesk this out.. its not too expensive and would work well! watch all of them. i found it helpfull
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlVeUq_pUC8&feature=related


----------



## stayhightillidie (Nov 7, 2008)

I am not growing for profit...some of my family members and me are trying get something going so we all have a good amount of trees to smoke.  and yeah im new and just trying to learn here. sorry for the stupid questions


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2008)

stayhightillidie said:
			
		

> I am not growing for profit...some of my family members and me are trying get something going so we all have a good amount of trees to smoke.  and yeah im new and just trying to learn here. sorry for the stupid questions



I'm not trying to make you think your questions are stupid, but you do need to be realistic about what to expect and you are really off the charts as far as what to expect.  As Turkeyneck said, 1-2 ozs per plant is a realistic yield for what you are describing.  And if you want greater yields, you need to learn as much as you can about the plant you are trying to grow.  

How much do you have to spend on this endeavor?  You would need an entire room and probably about 6000W of light to achieve what you want.  You are also going to need ventilation, reflective film, growing containers, growing medium, nutrients, meters, etc, etc.

I will also tell you that I think it is a bad idea for others to know of your grow, sometimes family members can be the worst.  I don't know how many family members this is to be split among, but 7.5 lbs every harvest is a huge amount of smoke.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 7, 2008)

6 oz. isn't out of the question but as goddess said, you will need alot of stuff to make it happen. I had a bubblgum last growyeild 10 oz. But I let her get 5 ft tall and she had 6-7 fat colas. I would do a bunch of reading and start saving money now.


----------



## Tater (Nov 8, 2008)

Cannonball: Sure thing.  I'll whip one up this weekend, and I got the pictures for my newest two hoods I made so I'll put those up to.


----------

